# Impossible d'ouvrir une page internet avec Safari



## bertol65 (8 Mars 2010)

Safari ( Version 4.0.3 (5531.9) ) n'arrive pas à ouvrir cette page. 

http://guy.maconi.free.fr/index.php...-recherches-en-jeux-et-sports-collectifs.html


Ça m'affiche ce message.  Quelle en est la signification ?

Warning: main() [function.main]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/mnt/157/sda/f/3/guy.maconi//includes/version.php) is not within the allowed path(s): (/mnt/168/sdd/f/3/guy.maconi) in /mnt/168/sdd/f/3/guy.maconi/includes/joomla.php on line 71

Warning: main(/mnt/157/sda/f/3/guy.maconi//includes/version.php) [function.main]: failed to open stream: Operation not permitted in /mnt/168/sdd/f/3/guy.maconi/includes/joomla.php on line 71

Merci.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Mars 2010)

La page est naze. T'as pas le droit d'accéder.

Autre chose : Mets ton Safari à jour, il est aujourd'hui en version 4.0.4.


----------



## bertol65 (9 Mars 2010)

Naze ça veut dire quoi ? La page n'existe plus ou je n'ai pas le droit d'y accéder parce qu'il faut s'inscrire qqpart ?


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Mars 2010)

Que le responsable c'est le gestionnaire du site, voire du serveur.

Toi, tu ne peux rien faire d'autre que constater que ça ne fonctionne pas.


----------

